# Some BIG Brags :)



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I thought I'd give you a quick update on from our fantastic past 2 weekends!

August 1-2, I took Aubrie and Layla to UKC Agility Trials. It was Aubrie's first time to compete in UKC Agility and she only NQ'd once. Aubrie ended up with 2 U-AGI legs placing both times. Layla finished her U-AGII right off the bat Saturday morning and qualified on all of her other runs that weekend, but she only got U-ACH points once when she got her perfect 200!!!  1/10 of the way there 

Last weekend, we went to AKC Obedience and Rally Trials. I decided to go ahead and start the RAE with Aubrie. :bowl: She qualified both trials I showed her in and placed twice in Excellent B (2nd and 3rd places) for 2 RAE legs!

Layla finished her CDX Saturday!!!! YAHOO!! She was one of 2 dogs to qualify in Open A ALL WEEKEND!! We actually tied for first with a nice BC, but lost the run off by half a point. :doh: Oh well, I love my girlie soo much. There is nothing better than to have happy, bouncy obedience partner working for you! The Layla I knew is back! 

Layla competed in Rally only once. It was her first time and I just want to use it as training for obedience at this point. Lay did superb and got a 99 with a second place.

I am still in awe about these past two weekends!

2 weekends, 2 titles, 3 titles started, and many pretty ribbons .

Emily


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Edit*

Aubrie is actually 1/5 of the way to her RAE! I am making it sound worse than it is lol. :


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

SunGold said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations...that's awesome!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

I do UKC agility too, I am about to do my first AGIII run in two weeks. Do your points count toward your UACH at the trial you complete your AGII?? I didn't think so. I don't want to throw a damper, but one thing I HIGHLY recommend it keep CAREFUL watch. I am having to challenge my dogs points. From here out I plan to keep very close eye. I am hoping to make All Stars in AGI and AGII next year.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you so much!

Yes, I will have to be VERY careful about keeping track of points. They do count because I moved Layla to B classes after she completed her U-AGII.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Done!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Emily!!!! Glad to hear everything went swell! lol. Hope to see some pretty pictures!!! =]


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yahooo wooooo woooooo way to go, you go girl!!!!! excellent! I'm soooo proud of you guys!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Yes, I will have to be VERY careful about keeping track of points. They do count because I moved Layla to B classes after she completed her U-AGII.


They would not let me! Darn! They said I could not move up nor would my points count until "after" the trial they were earned. I thought I saw verbage on the UKC site saying something about double trials, it has to be the following trial attended. Need to look into that. Now that I am moving up new rules to learn. :yuck: 

ANYWAY still a GREAT ACCOMPLISHMENT!!!! UKC is fun!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - way to go


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Aubrie, Layla and Emily!! Sounds like a FUNTASTIC weekend.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well woo-hoo! Congrats!!! What fun brags.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are some very nice brags there, great job..


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> They would not let me! Darn! They said I could not move up nor would my points count until "after" the trial they were earned. I thought I saw verbage on the UKC site saying something about double trials, it has to be the following trial attended. Need to look into that. Now that I am moving up new rules to learn. :yuck:
> 
> ANYWAY still a GREAT ACCOMPLISHMENT!!!! UKC is fun!


Aw. I'm sorry. Well, I am friends with the trial secretary so that helps I guess. And, I only moved up in the next trial after I got my U-AGII. I got the title in Trial 1 on Saturday (competed in Agility II-A only). Then I was moved to Agility II-B and Agility I-B for Saturday afternoon and both trials on Sunday. I am with you, the rules always confuse me. It's just nice to be friends with someone who knows them by heart!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow! An overflow of Thank You's to everyone. Thanks for all of the support. It means alot to me.

And I will try to get pictures up as time allows. I didn't take any at the trial and I want to get pics with ribbons so I have to wait until it stops raining here! lol.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOOOO!!! Can't wait for the pics!!! =]


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow! You're right! That's a fabulous two weeks. Congratulations!!! You must be so proud.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoo! Sounds like a terrific few trials! Congratulations!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks again, everyone! I'm waiting for picture proofs to appear on the photographer's website and I will let everyone know when it happens...


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pics from Sunday of the UKC Agility Trial:

Aubrie in Agility I Trial 3- http://sonjas-photography.smugmug.com/gallery/9296334_yabSN#621295896_fKLc2 There are 5 pics

Layla in Agility I Trial 3- http://sonjas-photography.smugmug.com/gallery/9296334_yabSN#621285522_khfLN There are 3 pics

Layla in Agility I Trial 4- http://sonjas-photography.smugmug.com/gallery/9292860_WV7An#620982767_KFxTw

Layla in Agility II Trial 3- http://sonjas-photography.smugmug.com/gallery/9289735_BWws5#620747393_shyd2

Layla in Agility II Trial 4 (there are more pics on the next page of Layla)- http://sonjas-photography.smugmug.com/gallery/9135412_mNHhC#620618098_Jtcev

Hope you guys enjoy these!


----------

